# hello



## hedgehog (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys/gals 

Never studied any ma before, but have always wanted to.  im a 27yo male.  6'5" tall.

i have been looking at the schools in my town, as i know if i have to drive to far, i wont go as much as i should.

im currently looking at two diffrent types of ma.   bujinkan, or a school that teaches  hapkido/kickboxing/super feet

im leaning towards the bujinkan.  i like the idea of fewer "rules" when it comes to a real fight on the street (if the ocation should ever arise)  and the lack of colors in the belts.  im not into chasing the belt, but more in learning the art.
im undesided on matches/sparing  as the idea of real fight training sounds appealing.  dont thing that the bujinkan has such "matches"

thanks, and i hope to hear from you


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2007)

hedgehog said:


> im leaning towards the bujinkan. i like the idea of fewer "rules" when it comes to a real fight on the street (if the ocation should ever arise) and the lack of colors in the belts. im not into chasing the belt, but more in learning the art.thanks, and i hope to hear from you


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT..You have the right attitude about belts...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

_:asian:__Welcome to MT! _


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Spiney Norman!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy....


----------



## exile (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, HedgeH&#8212;it's good to have you with us!

I don't know that Hapkido, in its full combat form, has much in the way of `rules'  (I assume you mean something like ring scoring restrictions?) It's a no nonsense combat art that uses locks, throws, joint manipulations and breaks, as well as a range of striking techs.  It all depends on the way it's taught. Do yourself a favor and check out the Hapkido school thoroughly before you decide. Bujinkan ninjutsu is a great art too, it's your good luck that you've got the choice, but don't conflate Hapkido with the ring sparring sport that some (not all!!)  KMA schools concentrate on...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome, happy posting, and best wishes with finding what you want in MA!


----------

